# Dr. Mohler



## SolaSaint (Oct 16, 2009)

Hi All,

On the Ligioner website RC Sproul has put Dr. Mohler's sermon from the 2000 conference. It is very good and I hope he has led the SBC in a more reformed way over the last several years. The video is called "Ashamed of the Gospel".


----------



## Ivan (Oct 16, 2009)

Dr. Mohler is doing a great job at Southern Seminary. In that sense he has done well in helping the SBC to have more confessional churches. It is difficult for one man to lead the Southern Baptist Convention. When the Conservative Resurgence took place it took a series of president elected to that position before real change took place. There was a groundswell among the laity that made the difference in the SBC becoming conservative again. Frankly, I don't see how that could be done in the sense of the majority of the SBC churches become seriously confessional. However, Dr. Mohler is one of the great statesman of the SBC and I am thankful that he is serving among us.


----------



## SolaSaint (Oct 19, 2009)

brother. Ivan, 

Thanks for the reply and I too feel the SBC is heading in the right direction but like you I feel many churches in the SBC have sold out to liberal theology. It used to be if one saw a church was of the SBC he could be confident of sound preaching and teaching, but now we have to research each church to find out if they even revere the Gospel. 

Where are you located in Illinois?


----------



## busdriver72 (Oct 20, 2009)

Many Baptist churches strive to be "moderate," which is transliterated to mean either gutless liberal or gutless conservative.....fence-rider. Look up "lukewarm" and you will see it defined as "moderate in temperature."
Many are part of the SBC simply to have a voice in the convention itself.
The SBC leadership are conservative in heart.
The Texas arm (Southern Baptist of Texas) is unashamedly, outspokenly very conservative.


----------



## Ivan (Oct 20, 2009)

SolaSaint said:


> brother. Ivan,
> 
> Thanks for the reply and I too feel the SBC is heading in the right direction but like you I feel many churches in the SBC have sold out to liberal theology. It used to be if one saw a church was of the SBC he could be confident of sound preaching and teaching, but now we have to research each church to find out if they even revere the Gospel.
> 
> Where are you located in Illinois?



My church is located in Poplar Grove, 15 minutes east of Rockford, IL, very far north.


----------

